# My boys



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

The Captian;


























and little Edward;



























They aren't the most photogentic, but hey you get the idea of what they look like.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww, adorable! Though, that's a lot of porphyrin staining on Captain's fur - has he been sneezing lately?


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

No, not at all


----------

